# Cubase Video Import



## Ganampf (Nov 8, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I have been struggling since forever to get my video files into Cubase, and I need to finally end this now.
For example: I got a mp4 video from my phone. Looking here https://helpcenter.steinberg.de/hc/...o-support-in-Nuendo-Cubase-WaveLab-and-Dorico mp4 should be supported, but I'm not sure about the codec, which doesn't seem to appear under file infos. All i know is that I can't load it into Cubase. For that reason I used a converter to convert it to .mov / H264, which should be fully compatible. But after converting it, it still won't load into cubase. Resolution is 3840x2160, which is still lower than the highest possible resolution.
Does anyone have an idea, or a go-to-converter(-settings) that will always work for Cubase?

btw. if I convert something from my camera (video files are in .m2ts format) with the exact same converter settings the import will work just fine.

I have a feeling that I'm not getting something here


----------



## GNP (Nov 8, 2020)

Hi,
phone videos are actually MPEG-4, not mp4. True mp4 is different. You'll need to convert your files using a 3rd party program, such as ER Media Toolkit. Use either mp4 or PRO RES. 
.mov and H264 you should avoid.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Nov 8, 2020)

You have to pay attention to the frame rate too, smartphone video often has variable framerate, which some (don't know about Cubase) programs can't handle


----------



## Ganampf (Nov 8, 2020)

Thank you all. I have now converted the video with an external program to .mp4 with specifically H.264 codec, but it still won't work. Framerate shouldn't be an issue, as Cubase always asks me to adjust the project settings according to the framerate. Am I missing something?

Also, does someone know a good program for extracting audio from a video file? Because in this case that's actually what I'm going for


----------



## Ganampf (Nov 8, 2020)

Okay, nevermind; the issue was indeed the framerate. Cubase is very picky in this regards..
Sorry for the ignorance, thanks for the advice!


----------

